# TAZ Archery new Elite Dealer in Ill.



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Congrats! Welcome to the Elite dealer rat race!! :wink:


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just ordered all three new models, I will have them in stock day the end of next week, plus a full range of cams to fit anyone!!!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome Tim, Tim, Timmy! Looks like a great location,, You ought to sell those New Elite's like hotcakes.. Let us all know when you get some in stock.. Inquiring minds need to know...


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

The newElite bows are supposed to ship by the end of the week!!!


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Gt-500's shipped to me on Wednesday. :tongue:Should have it after the weekend!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet! Nice to have another enthusiastic Elite dealer around! I wish you musr success. The Elite bows rock!
TAT


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

you will not be let down with elite


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

One day and counting for the new GT-500. Tic, tac, tic, tac


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Good Luck Tim. 

I got plenty of releases and sights for you! Ha Ha


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Brandon Thanks I am gonna need them. Shoot'em up in London, I will be seeing you in Metropolis!

Got GT-500's in today posted results in HC Archery's Elite thread in General Dis. 

Tim Zimmerman


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 29" 60 gt-500 that is shooting 324 with a loop! Two more should be here by Monday both 70 lbers.


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just to let everyone know I posted the results of the speed here not to sell the bow but to inform people on the speeds I have been getting out of the new bows. I have received many pm's asking me this question on what I have been getting for speeds. This is my personal bow, so it is not for sale. I apologize to the person that misunderstood my reasoning for posting the speeds out of my bow in this thread. Just seems some thread get lost on the General, and people that really know me know I have a thread here in Manu.
Thanks Doc!!

Tim Zimmerman


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Your a Bad Man Tim Zim! Keep up the great work,...We look forward to seeing you ELite guys represent.....:tongue:


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just recieved my Hooter Shooter. Man that thing is definitely going to help in tuning arrows and bows. Just group tuned my personel set up at 30 and 70 yards. Every Pro shop should have one of them. 

Takeum....I'LL TRY AND I'M NOT AFRAID!:wink:


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Tim has an awesome shop and will definitley make you shoot better!!


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got in a Hooter shooter to tune customers bows and there arrow. Can't believe how handy it is.


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm comin over for some lessons!


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Good I heard a rumor that you need them.:wink:


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

I've heard some rumors too and lucky for you I can't post them!:tongue::wink:


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't get it!!!???? If I had any feelings that might hurt!!


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm just messin with ya! Don't cry!

I don't want you to give up archery for the hackey sack!


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Just become a authorized Scott, CBE dealer so give me a call.


----------



## TimZim (Feb 22, 2005)

Give me a call and order your custom Spot-hogg sight. Just recieved over $3000 in Easton arrows including the hard to find Full Metal Jackets in 
Camo. And of course a full line of Elite bows to test drive!


----------



## amstaff1615 (May 6, 2008)

*locatin in wodstock*

wher are you in woodstock ?????


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

TAZ MAN... Was looking at Elites at G.A.T yesterday come back today and they are all gone LOL... Congrats buddy...(probably better off you got em all so the wife doesnt get mad)


----------

